# Metrolink Los Angeles: new fare study - fare increase coming?



## beautifulplanet (Jun 8, 2015)

The Southern California Regional Rail Authority ("Metrolink") seems to currently be conducting a new survey regarding fares:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Metrolink_Fare_Survey

Unable to find any information regarding the background for it, might this be the beginning of a development like at "Metra" commuter rail of the Regional Transportation Authority in the Chicago metro area, where a decision was made to increase fares a total of 68% over the next years, which was also discussed here on the board?

The only connection that could be draw is to the recently announced fare reductions on the Antelope Valley line - still could this actually mean fare might get lower on other lines as well? As trains on the San Bernadino line recently have been cut due to lack of funding, this might be unlikely though...


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 8, 2015)

Fare Adjustment to Occur on July 1, 2015

http://www.metrolinktrains.com/agency/page/title/farerestructure


----------



## beautifulplanet (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you for that link, FrensicPic.

It's interesting that fare increases are already coming (at least for some pairs of stations) soon on July 1st, still it seems like so far there has been no news coverage about that in the Los Angeles metro area yet. For example, Oceanside to Los Angeles Union station will be $16.75 instead of the current $15.75 for an Adult One-Way.

On the other hand, with the fare reductions on the Antelope Valley Line (which were already in the press, see above), Lancaster to Los Angeles Union Station is just $11.50 instead of the current $15.00. And Palmdale to Los Angeles Union Station will be $10.75 starting July 1st, instead of the current $14.00.

The biggest savings thanks to the "$2 station to station" fare will be the 23 mile ride between Vincent Grade/Acton and Via Princessa for only $2.00 starting July 1, instead of the current $8.00 (probably only a limited number of people will use this though, as there's basically next to nothing but a parking lot around the Vincent Grade/Acton station). $4.00 for Burbank Downtown to Los Angeles Union Station might be popular though (currently $6.25), and especially $2.00 for Glendale to Los Angeles Union Station (currently $5.50) should be attractive to a considerable number of riders.

Metrolink states on the Antelope Valley Line Fare Reduction Program Page:



> This pilot is expected to end on December 31, 2015 and is funded entirely by Metro. The Metrolink Board of Directors will look at the impact to ridership and revenue in the fall of 2015 to decide if this program will continue. Please encourage your neighbors and friends to try the train during this promotional period.


So at least some might hope there will be some significant increase in ridership, because otherwise in the fall the Metrolink Board will decide that the current, higher fares will be reinstated effective January 1, 2016.

Seems like the survey is about a possible discount for off-peak travel, and other improvements, at least that's how it comes across when looking at some of the questions:



> 7. If a discount were provided for off-peak travel (9 am – 3 pm or after 7 pm) would you change the time of your travel to take advantage of the lower fare?


Or looking at improvements for shorter trips:



> 9. Which of the following options would make you more likely to take Metrolink for shorter distances trips? (check all that apply)
> 
> Better transit connections at the stations
> More local stations
> ...



Also, interesting that Metrolink is thinking about charging surcharges for extra services:



> 14. Would you be willing to pay a ticket surcharge for the following benefits (check all that apply):
> Purchasing tickets on a smartphone app
> Transfer to other transit services
> Purchasing tickets online for printing at home
> ...


Interesting that Metrolink wants to know which way people like to buy their tickets:



> 20. Rank your preferred method of purchasing Metrolink tickets
> (1=preferred method and 7 =least preferred method).
> 
> Ticket vending machine.
> ...



Could be beneficial if integrated ticketing does not only exist for monthly passes, but for all other kinds of tickets as well:



> 21. Imagine there was a New Regional Monthly Pass that was valid for unlimited system-wide travel on Metrolink, and on all buses and trains that connect to Metrolink, including Amtrak, and also COASTER and Sprinter in San Diego County.
> 
> If the Cost of this pass was $475 per month, how likely would you be to purchase it?


Lots of people might be interested to find out what changes (so further future changes, not the ones going into effect July 1st) Metrolink is going to come up with soon.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 9, 2015)

From the LA Times...

*Metrolink to offer fare, pass discounts to boost ridership, revenue*

http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-california-commute-20150609-story.html


----------



## beautifulplanet (Jun 10, 2015)

Cool, thank you for posting that link. Seems like now the LA Times finally covered it, too (Not the part about tickets from Oceanside getting more expensive, though).

As "Desert Tripper" writes in the comments of the LA Times article:



> The Metrolink system is great for the area and eliminates many vehicle trips every day. Hopefully these improvements will start to drive ridership back up.


----------

